# Ship or Hold for OMH & Apple Berry Picnic



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

For those of you who ordered and we haven't emailed about it yet, would you like me to ship or hold your OMH & Apple Berry Picnic? Next shipmentments will go out on Monday & Tues.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd like to hold mine and ship with with my other FOs when they arrive (BRV, Love Spell).


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

You're on hold Stacey


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Whatever. I am easy to please.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Kami, 
I'll get yous ready to ship out. You did receive a shipment on Thursday didn't you? FedEx posted that is was delivered.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry I made more work for you in not looking at this post!!! Yes ship....sorry! Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

The final 6 boxes were shipped out yesterday for those who said ship. I appreciate how you have all responded to the sells. It's because of you that these pre-sell are possible. Next one will be posted soon.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I got my dragons blood. Love! What a great scent.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Kami :biggrin Glad to hear you like it!


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Got my order today. Yay! Thank you. I was walkingout the door and did not get to open it. Can't wait!


----------



## fattyaddie (Oct 24, 2011)

I received mine yesterday! Soaped the appleberry picnic today, YUMMY! 
Thanks Tamera


----------

